# Late negative test could i be pregnant though? Please help/give advice



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Its so hard not to get your hopes up when your late. I have been trying for 2 years with my husband and all thought doctors have said now it will be slim chance of getting pregnant naturaly dur to husband having very low sperm. i am now on day 37 and no sign of af none at all none of my usual week before cramps no symptoms. im normally reg and the latest af has ever visited is day 34. i have take a test on day 34 in the evening 35 and 37 first thing when i woke and all have said negative. i know im probably hoping for the BFP but could there be a chance that i am? Would love to hear peoples thoughts and advice. Thanks Han x


----------



## Ella101 (Sep 5, 2011)

Sorry to hear about this, sounds very stressful & hope you get an answer one way or the other very soon!

The HCG pregnancy hormone that the tests pick up sometimes takes a while to develop, so you can still get a negative even when you are indeed pregnant.  It apparently doubles every 48 hours so maybe test again on Sunday if it doesn't arrive & get yourself an appointment with your GP on Monday as a blood test would be conclusive.

Very frustrating though! Let us know how you get on.

Ella x


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Thanks will keep updated and extremely frustrating x


----------



## nicky noo 77 (Mar 21, 2009)

Emptyarms- just wanted to say hang on in there, sometimes takes a while for a positive to show up, good luck    


Nicky
Xxx


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Just to let everyone know AF arrived on saturday   but im starting my 1st cycle of clomid know so hopefully that will give me a helping hand.


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Good Luck emptyarms, keep us all updated xx


----------



## LadyG85 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hiya Emptyarms - just seen this thread today! Sorry to hear you got AF on saturday  - have you been feeling extra stressed this month to make AF unusually late? Good luck in starting your clomid! Keep us updated   xxx


----------



## emptyarms89 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not really overally stressed been more excited than anything as im an army wife and been travelling over christmas and new year to see family and the it was my birthday on saturday. So not sure why AF was unusually late. Thanks everyone on the good luck and good luck to all you to. Deff good luck to my DH as i believe i am being a nightmare all ready my mood swings are terrible. Thanks everyone xxxx


----------

